
A Sea Change Coming for Water Cooling in Datacenters - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/06/28/a-sea-change-coming-for-water-cooling-in-datacenters/
======
mchahn
In 1970, Princeton had an IBM 91 computer. It covered the floor of a building.
It had two giant racks of bipolar memory (256 bits/chip) with 1 MB in each
rack. It had an office for several IBM employees who managed the machine.

On day an IBM tech was bringing up the system using a check-list. He noticed a
red light that said "temperature". He noted it in the log and kept going. It
turns out he had forgotten to turn the water on. After a short while the room
filled with smoke.

The machine was ruined. After the machine was replaced, the IBM office kept
one of the old PC boards on the wall. It was curled up like a potato chip.

------
samueladam
Microsoft has project Natick.

[https://www.naval-group.com/en/news/project-natick-naval-
gro...](https://www.naval-group.com/en/news/project-natick-naval-group-
collaborates-with-microsoft-to-deploy-underwater-datacenter/)

------
dsfyu404ed
TL;DR Newer hardware has increased cooling requirement compared to previous
generations and the increased efficiency of water cooling may be worth the
increased cost of installing and operating a it in a some data-centers in the
relatively near future.

Despite the pun in the title seawater will have little to do with it.

